# Making gains after pct



## Digitalash (May 24, 2011)

How long does it usually take you guys to start making progress again after finishing pct? I know you should be pretty well recovered at that point but then I saw a thread the other day where people were saying they didn't feel normal or make any additional gains til many months post cycle? Cycle's finishing up in a few weeks and I'm starting to worry lol


----------



## JCBourne (May 24, 2011)

Depends how far you are from your natty potential. For me, I don't think i'll make much at all without another cycle but i'm way past what I would be natty. YMMV.


----------



## minimal (May 25, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Depends how far you are from your natty potential. For me, I don't think i'll make much at all without another cycle but i'm way past what I would be natty. YMMV.



stats?


----------



## JCBourne (May 25, 2011)

minimal said:


> stats?



That doesn't really matter.... Genetics says I shouldn't be the size i'am now.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 25, 2011)

I'm about 6 weeks clean (lulz)

I feel like I'm starting to get back into the swing of things with my new program and I'm doing great. Obviously gains are a relative term. It's a mind fuck because it's hard to judge gains in strength after a cycle. I've kept a lot of strength though.


----------



## trapzilla (May 25, 2011)

In answer to your question it depends how hard you were shut down, how high your level are naturally, and of course how much mass/strength you lose during pct.

The potential loss of progress is one of many reason I blast and cruise


----------



## Gfy55 (May 25, 2011)

I'm glad that I jumped on GHRP-6 during PCT to keep my gains/weight and strength. However, yesterdays workout was the first time i felt fatigued and could hardly finish my 4th set on most of my exercises. Im on day 21 (pct). Maybe its time for a week off? So I've been told but that would just be a mind fuck for me. ::sigh:: I hope my blood work is normal in a few weeks,.That would be convenient.


----------



## Digitalash (May 25, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Depends how far you are from your natty potential. For me, I don't think i'll make much at all without another cycle but i'm way past what I would be natty. YMMV.


 
Yeah I've still got a good amount of growing room. I don't expect to gain a ton after this cycle just hoping I don't lose much and can get back to making progress pretty quickly. Lifting for months just to maintain until next cycle doesn't sound like much fun lol



SloppyJ said:


> I'm about 6 weeks clean (lulz)
> 
> I feel like I'm starting to get back into the swing of things with my new program and I'm doing great. Obviously gains are a relative term. It's a mind fuck because it's hard to judge gains in strength after a cycle. I've kept a lot of strength though.


 
Yeah I was sort of thinking that even if I am making gains it will not seem like much after seeing how quickly I grow on cycle. Still as long as I can keep most of my mass and progress a bit before the next run I'll be pretty happy. 



trapzilla said:


> In answer to your question it depends how hard you were shut down, how high your level are naturally, and of course how much mass/strength you lose during pct.
> 
> The potential loss of progress is one of many reason I blast and cruise


 
I'm hoping I'm not shut down too hard, it's my first cycle so hopefully I'll recover a bit better than someone whose been cycling for years. Also I'm only running 500mg of test for 10 weeks so that shouldn't be quite as suppressive as say tren+test+dbol or whatever. I'm thinking I should grab some hcg now and run it for the last few weeks just to get things started before pct. 



Gfy55 said:


> I'm glad that I jumped on GHRP-6 during PCT to keep my gains/weight and strength. However, yesterdays workout was the first time i felt fatigued and could hardly finish my 4th set on most of my exercises. Im on day 21 (pct). Maybe its time for a week off? So I've been told but that would just be a mind fuck for me. ::sigh:: I hope my blood work is normal in a few weeks,.That would be convenient.


 
That's another thing I'm considering, ghrp isn't too expensive so I might try that during pct. You definitely notice a difference between this and past cycles though? Also which is better -6 or -2 ? How long should I run it, would just the 4 weeks of pct be decent or should I continue for a while afterwards?


----------



## trapzilla (May 25, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I'm hoping I'm not shut down too hard, it's my first cycle so hopefully I'll recover a bit better than someone whose been cycling for years. Also I'm only running 500mg of test for 10 weeks so that shouldn't be quite as suppressive as say tren+test+dbol or whatever. I'm thinking I should grab some hcg now and run it for the last few weeks just to get things started before pct.


 
if your only going to run it the last few weeks i'd suggest a HCG blast 1 week before you start PCT so in your example it would be week 11.
on the last 5 days of that week i'd go;
day 1 500iu HCG
day 2 1000iu HCG
day 3 1500iu HCG
day 4 2000iu HCG
day 5 2500iu HCG

by doing this a week before you start PCT it stops any negative interaction and owing to HCG being suppressiv ein itslef it prevents any such issues. when i did cycle I found blasts more effective than continued usage


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 25, 2011)

ghrp6 increases appeite where ghrp2 wont...really the effect isnt much difference, but ghrp2 has less of an effect on cortisol levels...also make sure you pair it with mod grf 1-29 or some other ghrh...


----------



## Ravager (May 25, 2011)

Google for "DatBTrue" for all the GHR-X info you can read.


----------



## Digitalash (May 25, 2011)

SwoleChamp said:


> ghrp6 increases appeite where ghrp2 wont...really the effect isnt much difference, but ghrp2 has less of an effect on cortisol levels...also make sure you pair it with mod grf 1-29 or some other ghrh...


Gotcha I will probably go with ghrp-6 then for the appetite, would using vitamin C help with cortisol issues? Also why is using grf 1-29 so important when using ghrp? Just wondering as I really have no idea about anything other than some basic knowledge of hgh/igf/ghrp. The fragments and mgf etc. are all unknown to me. 



trapzilla said:


> if your only going to run it the last few weeks i'd suggest a HCG blast 1 week before you start PCT so in your example it would be week 11.
> on the last 5 days of that week i'd go;
> day 1 500iu HCG
> day 2 1000iu HCG
> ...


 
Ok I might do this then, I'd kinda like to run it for two weeks though at least just to really make sure my nuts have time to recover lol. So would it be ok to run 500 the first week and then use the above protocol just minus 100iu from each? 



Ravager said:


> Google for "DatBTrue" for all the GHR-X info you can read.


 

ok thanks bro, I'll have to do some reading then.


----------



## Gfy55 (May 25, 2011)

Digital: they answered all your questions pretty much. I definitely do feel a difference. My sleep is better with it as well. The increase in appetite is ridiculous and it triggers 15 minutes post injection. You can continue this after PCT as well. Honestly, it's going to be hard to get off of it for me.


----------



## funky419 (May 25, 2011)

if you could put a number on your gh pulse with just ghrp6 alone say it would be 5. if added another ghrh to the mix it would grow exponetinally to say 15.

i found that somewhere in my past reads on ghrp-6. the price is low enuff to where it is def worth it to get with it. i love the stuff, i won 2 free bottles and im hooked. very hard to save one of the bottles for pct...


----------



## Digitalash (May 25, 2011)

funky419 said:


> if you could put a number on your gh pulse with just ghrp6 alone say it would be 5. if added another ghrh to the mix it would grow exponetinally to say 15.
> 
> i found that somewhere in my past reads on ghrp-6. the price is low enuff to where it is def worth it to get with it. i love the stuff, i won 2 free bottles and im hooked. very hard to save one of the bottles for pct...


 

Interesting I had no idea lol. Swolechamp suggested I go with ghrp-2 and cjc-1295 without DAC and the price isn't bad so I probably will do that. Is there another ghrh that works better though? Also what's the difference between with DAC and without? What about adding mgf on top, wouldn't be much more money but is there any reason that wouldn't work? I've heard igf blocks mgf or something to that effect so just wondering if the same issue could happen with these other peptides. Appreciate the help, this would probably be more suited to the research chem section but there aren't as many people there lol.


----------

